# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة صنع كعك العيد بالطحين

## الوسادة

*



مقادير كعك بالطحين

كيلو الطحين
400 غم زبده
ملعقه صغيره مسح خميره
فنجان ماءزهر
رشة محلب
ماء حسب الحاجه
رشة ملح
نصف كاسه زيت ذره
500غم عجوه _تمر _





نضع الطحين في وعاء نضيف لها الزبده مذابهونعجنه ببعض
ثم نضع خميره في نصف كاسة ماء فاتر مع ملعقة سكر وتترك حنى تخمر
ثم تضاف الى العجينه مع اضافة ماءزهر ورشة ملح
نعجن الخليط مكن اضافة ماء اذا احتاج
حتى تصبح لدينا عجينه متماسكه
وتغطى بنايلون وتترك مدة نصف ساعه حتى تخمر


طريقة حشو التمر
نعجن العجوه بملعقه من السمنه ثم تقطع الى كريات صغيره
نقطع العجينه الى كريات صغيره حسب حجم قالب


نحمي الفرن ثم نضع الكعك على نار متوسطه
نحتاج الى ربع ساعه
ثم ننقله للتحمير*

----------


## الوسادة

*


طريقة أخرى كعك العيد بالطحين و السميد 


كليو ونصف من السميد 
ثلاثة اكواب من الدقيق
نصف كليو من السمن 
كوب سكر
نصفكوب من ماء الزهر
نصف كوب من ماء الورد
كوب من الماء
ملعقتا طعام من الخميرة مذوبه في نصف كوب ماء دافئ
ملعقه صغيره من المحلب الناعم
كوبا سكر ناعم للزينة

حشو الجوز:
نصف كيلو من الجوز 
كوب من السكر
ربع كوب من ماء الورد

حشو التمر: 
نصف كيلو من التمر الخالي من البذور
اربع ملاعق طعام من السمن او الزبدة
رشة محلب ناعم

طريقة حشو الجوز:
ينظف الجوز من الاوساخ ويفرم فرما ناعما. يضاف السكر الى الجوز ويخلط, يضاف ماء الورد الى الجوز والسكر ويخلط جيدا.

طريقة حشو التمر:
يوضع اربع ملاعق طعام من الزبدة في وعاء على نار خفيفه, يضاف التمر الى الزبدة ويحرك على نار خفيفة حتى يصبح طريا متماسكا 
يسهل عجنه, يرفع عن النار ويترك ليبرد , يعجن التمر مع المحلب ويقطع الى قطع صغيرة.

الطريقة:
يوضع السميد في وعاء كبير والسكر والمحلب ويخلط جيدا, يضاف السمن الى خليط السميد ويفرك السمن والسميد بين الكفين حتى يخلط جيدا. ينثر ماء الورد وماء الزهر على خليط السميد ويخلط باطراف الاصابع بدون عجن. يغطى الوعاء ويترك جانبا مدة(6) ساعات.
تذوب الخميرة بالماء الدافئ وتترك مدة 20 دقيقه. يرش السميد بماء الخميرة وكوب الماء. يفرك خليط السميد والماء بين الكفين مدة عشر دقائق ويترك مدة ساعة بعد تغطيته .يفرك الخليط باليدين حتى يصبح متماسكا. تقطع عجينة المعمول حسب حجم القالب.
توضع كل قطعة عجين في باطن اليد اليسرى وتحفر باصبع اليد اليمنى بحيث يجوف داخل العجين بالتساوي, تحشى بملعقة صغيرة من خليط الجوز ثم ترد اطراف العجينة فوق الحشو بخفة, توضع القطة في قالب المعمول ويضغط عليها قليلا. تضرب حافة القالب على حافة الرف الطاولة كي تسقط من القالب .تصف قطع المعمول في صينيه وتترك مدة ساعه
تحشى اقراص التمر بنفس طريقه حشو المعمول بالجوز. يحمى الفرن مدة ربع ساعه الى درجة 450 ف.خبز المعمول مدة عشر دقائق حتى يصبح لون المعمول ذهبيا بعد ان يبرد المعمول ينثر السكر الناعم فوقه ويترك ليبرد.

صحتين والف عافيه*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يمي يمي يمي

انا بموت بالكعك وخصوصا بالجوز ما بعرف شو السبب  :Smile:

----------

